
DS-2CD7A2XYZ-JM/RX: Uyghur Detection Camera - Balgair
https://web.archive.org/web/20191107042500/http://www1.hikvision.com/cn/prgs.aspx?c_kind=2&c_kind2=2&c_kind3=445&c_kind4=446&id=42808
======
socceroos
I guess that by shifting much of the processing to the endpoint camera they
can save on processing exabytes of video data in a massive datacenter.

It is worth noting that this is only the next step forwards from where many
Western countries are right now with their CCTV.

Detestable in all cases, in my opinion.

